# ~Aurora's Amiibo Shop~



## AuroraStarGames (Jan 10, 2016)

Cards
In the link are the cards that I currently Own, Wish list tab are cards I do not own.
If you do not have cards to trade but are wanting one of the the cards I have, I am open to Offers, Just message me!


 Please Provide Proof Photos of the cards you would like to trade.
 If you have *no cards* to trade but would like to make an Offer please Pm me. (see bottom of post for offer details).
 Please be in the US only.
 If you are local to my area I will do Local trades
 I will ship all cards with a protective sleeve ( I am currently waiting on the sleeves to come in and will hopefully be able to start sending items out on *Saturday*)

As I am unable to post links just yet, Proof Photos of cards will be sent upon request
Trades:
005(x2) 
006(x2) - One of these is the Japanese Printed
English Print on Hold - Smug M
009(x1)
012(x1)
019(x1)
021(x1)
022(x1)
035(x1)
039(x1)
051(x1)
052(x1)
066(x1)
068(x1) - On Hold for Smug M
070(x1)
074(x1)
081(x1)
082(x1)
100(x1)












Posted: 1/10/16



Offers Highlight below
Rules are as follows;
Must have a valid Paypal address
Must be within the US
All shipping will be $5 (includes the shipping price, protective sleeve and shipping materials)
When making an offer please send in the following form;

Name:
Address:
Card:
Offer:


----------



## Smug M (Jan 10, 2016)

didn't see the highlight, mobile,


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 10, 2016)

never mind, I'm stupid. xP


----------

